# Mobilfunk: Verbraucherschutzministerin will 1-Jahres-Vertragslaufzeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mobilfunk: Verbraucherschutzministerin will 1-Jahres-Vertragslaufzeit*

						Die neue Justiz- und Verbraucherschutzministerin Christine Lambrecht von der SPD will die Laufzeit von Mobilfunkverträgen verkürzen. Von aktuell zwei Jahren sollen die Vereinbarungen künftig nur noch ein Jahr dauern und sich nur noch um drei Monate selbständig verlängern. Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht auch neue Regeln für Telefonwerbung vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mobilfunk: Verbraucherschutzministerin will 1-Jahres-Vertragslaufzeit*


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2019)

Das ist längst überfällig. Im gleichen Zuge sollten auch die lächerlichen Kündigungsfristen von drei Monaten auf höchstens einen Monat reduziert werden!


----------



## BastianDeLarge (16. August 2019)

Wird hier zwar wie immer jeder alles schlecht reden aber ich finde es gut:

Verträge auf 12 Monate zu begrenzen und die Verlängerung auf max 3 Monate.

_Die Mobilfunkanbieter dürfen auch nimmer Jammern, Anfang der 2000er wurde ein Handy noch richtig subventioniert, mit langen Verträgen.
Bei den großen ist es jetzt nicht mehr als ein Ratenkauf der oft zusätzlich zu den Vertragskosten hinzukommt. War früher anders._

Sehr gut !



shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist längst überfällig. Im gleichen Zuge sollten auch die lächerlichen Kündigungsfristen von drei Monaten auf höchstens einen Monat reduziert werden!



Da gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## Kubiac (16. August 2019)

Sehr gut. Bin voll dafür.
Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich vor Jahren mein Mobilfunkvertrag gekündigt und bin nur noch mit Prepad Karten unterwegs. 
Nur mit Prepaid Karten ist man flexibel und kann den Anbieter spontan wechseln, wenn man ein gutes Angebot findet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. August 2019)

BastianDeLarge schrieb:


> Wird hier zwar wie immer jeder alles schlecht reden aber ich finde es gut:
> 
> Verträge auf 12 Monate zu begrenzen und die Verlängerung auf max 3 Monate.
> 
> ...




Grundsätzlich finde ich das auch gut, aber ich befürchte so werden Verträge in Zukunft so richtig richtig teuer, gerade für jene, die ein Smartphone dazubekommen wollen. Die Kosten für das Handy werden dann auf ein Jahr gelegt und zusätzlich wollen die Anbieter in Zukunft noch das Geld für die ersteigerten 5G-Frequenzen wieder reinbekommen.


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2019)

Da wäre ich auch dafür.

Und wenn Sie schon dabei ist, sollte bei einer automatischen Verlängerung, sprich nach einem Jahr, der Monatspreis beibehalten werden und nicht steigen.
Gibt hierzulande doch tatsächlich noch Anbieter, die den Vertragspreis steigern, wenn die zwei Jahre herrum sind, einfach lächerlich. 

1&1 ist hier der beste Beispiel, letzten erst geschaut fürs Internet.
Erstes Jahr 20€, zweites Jahr, bis der Vertrag "ausläuft" 40€ (je nach Leitung) und wenn man sich dann nicht kümmert, wird automatisch verlängert (ist ja normal)  kostet dann aber auch über 40€.


----------



## CiD (16. August 2019)

Sofern es nicht unbedingt nötig ist, schleiße ich schon gar keine Langzeitverträge mehr ab. Schaue primär nur noch nach 1-Monatsverträgen aber ich möchte eben auch nichts zusätzlich zum Vertrag dazu haben (wie z. B. Smartphone). 
Viele Mobiltarifanbieter bieten aber auch Verträge mit Geräten an und die müssen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Im Grunde schließt man hier auch einen Rattenzahlungsvertrag über 24 Monate ab um das Gerät (Smartphone, Tablet etc.) mit abzuzahlen. Wenn jetzt aber nur noch 12 Monate erlaubt sind, könnten solche Verträge um einiges teurer werden, da die Laufzeit verkürzt wird. Die 12 Monatsregelung wird sich dann aber auch auf diverse andere Angebote mit zusätzlichen TV, Notebook etc. auswirken. Entweder steigt die Zuzahlung bei Vertragsabschluss oder die monatlichen Raten steigen oder solche Angebote wird es schlicht nur noch selten (wenn überhaupt) geben.

Hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Spartan117CH (16. August 2019)

Was für eine sauerei aus meiner schweizer Sicht. 
Hier gibt es preiswerte Abos mit unbefristeter Laufzeit welche man auf jeden Monat künden kann.
Ich finde der sogenannte Wettbewerb wird völlig ausgehebelt, zum Nachteil der Verbraucher.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (16. August 2019)

richtig so, die aktuelle lage ist alles andere als kundenfreundlich.
ich bin vor jahren schon auf prepaid umgestiegen.


----------



## typ_ohne_namen (16. August 2019)

Führt am Ende doch nur dazu, dass sich jeder nach einem Jahr schon n neues Handy holt, statt es 2 Jahre zu nutzen wie vorher.


----------



## CiD (16. August 2019)

Die Vertragslaufzeit halbiert sich aber nicht die Kosten für das Smartphone und ich bezweifle, dass die Anbieter dem Kunden schon nach 1 Jahr ein neues Smartphone zu den selben Konditionen, wie jetzt mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit, anbieten.
Wer es sich leisten kann, kann das ja machen...ist doch jedem selbst überlassen aber an den Angeboten der Anbieter wird sich einiges ändern...da wird es teurer.


----------



## Nosi (16. August 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Die Vertragslaufzeit halbiert sich aber nicht die Kosten für das Smartphone und ich bezweifle, dass die Anbieter dem Kunden schon nach 1 Jahr ein neues Smartphone zu den selben Konditionen, wie jetzt mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit, anbieten.
> Wer es sich leisten kann, kann das ja machen...ist doch jedem selbst überlassen aber an den Angeboten der Anbieter wird sich einiges ändern...da wird es teurer.



Die Konditionen für so einen Handyvertrag mit neuem Handy sind mittlerweile einfach katastrophal.

Es lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr sich 2 Jahre zu binden damit man etwas weniger für ein 1000 Euro Smartphone bezahlt. Das S10 geht beispielsweise jetzt schon in Richtung 600 marke.

Früher als die Handys tatsächlich jedes Jahr ein riesen Entwicklungsschritt gemacht haben war das was anderes. Heute ist es meist schlauer man wartet bis ein Vorgängermodell irgendwo im Ausverkauf ist, statt sich 2 Jahre einem teuren Knebelvertrag zu versklaven. Meine Meinung


----------



## KaneTM (16. August 2019)

2 Jahre können es wegen mir gerne bleiben. Aber eine Verlängerung nur um jweils 3 Monate, das wäre schon klasse!


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Ich finde ein Jahr auch besser. Insbesondere, wenn man einfach nicht weiß, was in einem Jahr ist und nicht für zwei Jahre planen kann. 



juko888 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das auch gut, aber ich befürchte so werden Verträge in Zukunft so richtig richtig teuer, gerade für jene, die ein Smartphone dazubekommen wollen. Die Kosten für das Handy werden dann auf ein Jahr gelegt und zusätzlich wollen die Anbieter in Zukunft noch das Geld für die ersteigerten 5G-Frequenzen wieder reinbekommen.



Es ist schon heute günstiger das Smartphone direkt zu kaufen und den Vertrag ohne abzuschließen.


----------



## KrHome (16. August 2019)

Und tschüss neuestes Highend Smartphone für 1 Euro. 

Da werden einige Statuskiddies ganz schön kotzen.

Aber ich find's gut. Man sollte den Entwurf auf Internet-Verträge ausweiten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Jahr auch besser. Insbesondere, wenn  man einfach nicht weiß, was in einem Jahr ist und nicht für zwei Jahre  planen kann.
> 
> Es ist schon heute günstiger das Smartphone direkt zu kaufen und den Vertrag ohne abzuschließen.


Erzähl das Hartz IV Kevin, der sich zwar 40 Euro im Monat, aber nicht 1000 Euro auf einmal leisten kann.


----------



## Bevier (16. August 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist längst überfällig. Im gleichen Zuge sollten auch die lächerlichen Kündigungsfristen von drei Monaten auf höchstens einen Monat reduziert werden!



Gerade die Verkürzung der Kündigungsfrist wäre in dem Zusammenhang verdammt wichtig, sonst wird die 3 Monate-Verlängerung eigentlich immer automatisch zu 6 Monaten. Denn in dem Moment, in dem man überhaupt von der Verlängerung durch den Anbieter erfährt, ist die Kündigungsfrist effektiv schon abgelaufen...


----------



## Quake2008 (16. August 2019)

typ_ohne_namen schrieb:


> Führt am Ende doch nur dazu, dass sich jeder nach einem Jahr schon n neues Handy holt, statt es 2 Jahre zu nutzen wie vorher.



Also, ich hatte das damals auch so gemacht, da man es nicht anders kannte. 

Da ich meine Fix kosten so gering halte wie möglich, hab ich alles auf min reduziert und somit bleibt mir mehr vom Netto. 

Mittlerweile sind die Handy´s soweit Fortgeschritten, dass sie keine nennenswerten Neuerungen oder Mehrwert bieten.

Alle 4 Jahre hätte auch gereicht, aber man muss ja umbedingt elektroschrott produzieren, der kaum Recyclebar ist. 

Ich habe jetzt ein All Flat Vertrag für 6,99 EUR der reicht Dicke. Und das Handy hab ich direkt gekauft.

Es wird  erst ersetzt wenn es auseinander Fällt. Den richtigen Umgang sollte man den Jugendlichen beibringen, der Handyvertrag ist meist der Einstieg in die Schuldenspirale. 

Tja, in der Schule lernt man wenigstens den Dreisatz und Co, somit kann man die Zinzen der gemachten Schulden berechnen.


----------



## Zwiebo (16. August 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Und tschüss neuestes Highend Smartphone für 1 Euro.
> 
> Da werden einige Statuskiddies ganz schön kotzen.
> 
> ...



Dann muss er halt ein paar Monate selbst sparen, anstatt das in Raten im Vertrag zu haben. Oder er muss sich mit der Vorgeneration zufrieden geben. Seit wann hat man Anspruch auf ein high end Smartphone?  Zählt das auch für Fernseher, Computer etc? Dann geh ich sofort auf Harz 4


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Erzähl das Hartz IV Kevin, der sich zwar 40 Euro im Monat, aber nicht 1000 Euro auf einmal leisten kann.



Da muss man halt schauen, was man sich leisten kann und ein Gerät für 100€ nehmen. 
Irgendwelche Verträge verschleiern da nur die Kosten und sorgen für Verschuldungsgefahr.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Da ich meine Fix kosten so gering halte wie möglich, hab ich alles auf min reduziert und somit bleibt mir mehr vom Netto.



Mache ich auch so. 

Und alle größeren Anschaffungen sehe ich als Investition , die ein paar Jahre zu halten haben, wenn nicht gerade die geplante Obzoleszenz dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Alephthau (16. August 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Erzähl das Hartz IV Kevin, der sich zwar 40 Euro im Monat, aber nicht 1000 Euro auf einmal leisten kann.



Erzähl das den Krankenschwestern/pflegern, Altenpfleger(innen), Wachleuten, Reinigungspersonal. Friseure/innen und allgemein Leuten die wenig verdienen (Mindestlohn/Aufstocker) und von denen es nicht allzu wenige gibt! 

Du bist scheinbar neidisch, dass  "Hartz IV Kevin" bisher mit dem gleichen teuren Schlauphone Marke X rumlaufen kann  wie Du....... ^^

Armut in Berlin: Wenn die Arbeit nicht zum Leben reicht  | rbb24

Immer mehr Hartz IV fuer Menschen in Arbeit

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Erzähl das Hartz IV Kevin, der sich zwar 40 Euro im Monat, aber nicht 1000 Euro auf einmal leisten kann.



Ein Hartzer kann sich 40€ fürs Handy im Monat leisten? Kann ich kaum glauben.
Der Standard Hartzer -- wenn man das mal so nennen will -- kauft sich gebraucht ein Smartphone -- gibt ja genug -- und hat dann einen Prepaid Tarif mit 5€ für 2GB im Monat.


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2019)

Könnten wir hier bitte auf die Verbreitung irgendwelcher Hartz-IV-Vorurteile, -Klischees und - Stereotypen verzichten? Das ist nicht nur gnadenlos off-topic, sondern verrät in aller Regel auch mehr über den Charakter des jeweilig Postenden als über die sozialen oder ökonomischen Realitäten in diesem Land.

Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Da braucht man keine Vorurteile, sondern nur etwas Mathe.

40€ sind knapp 10% des Einkommens bei Geldverdienern und Harz-4 Empfängern. Das ist also nicht möglich, ohne woanders starke Einschnitte vornehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Nosi (16. August 2019)

Top Smartphone für 1 Euro in einem 40 Euro Vertrag halt ich sowieso eher für Wunschdenken.


----------



## SanSold (16. August 2019)

Ich halte es für eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht man keine Vorurteile, sondern nur etwas Mathe.
> 
> 40€ sind knapp 10% des Einkommens bei Geldverdienern und Harz-4 Empfängern. Das ist also nicht möglich, ohne woanders starke Einschnitte vornehmen zu müssen.


Erstens ist auch dieses Klientel zu Einschnitten in der Lage, wenn das Ziel solcher Anstrengungen als ausreichend wichtig oder wünschenswert empfunden wird.

Zweitens dürfte das gesamte Haushaltseinkommen häufig über 400 Euro liegen, ob nun Dank eines regulären Jobs, mit dem man sich etwas hinzuverdient, Kindergeld, Schwarzarbeit oder was auch immer.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Top Smartphone für 1 Euro in einem 40 Euro Vertrag halt ich sowieso eher für Wunschdenken.



Sind real auch 80€ / Monat nach 12 Monaten.  

Samsung Galaxy S10 5G mit Vertrag bestellen und Vorteile sichern - Vodafone


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2019)

Na geht doch, dass ist doch mal eine gute Forderung. Für die Kostensicherheit müssen dann die Anbieter mit entsprechenden Kunden bindenen Maßnahmen sorgen. 

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mobilfunk: Verbraucherschutzministerin will 1-Jahres-Vertragslaufzeit*


Hm, es gibt bei uns eine Vertragsfreiheit. Man weiß vorher, was man unterschreibt. Wenn man längerfristige Bindungen eingeht, muss es billiger werden. Ist es das nicht, geht man wo anders hin. Bei der Telekom kann ich quasi täglich kündigen.


----------



## Kondar (16. August 2019)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn die Kosten ab Monat 13 nicht mehr steigen und ab Monat 25 (teilweise) explodieren würden.
Auch nett wäre eine Kündigungsfrist von max.  14 Tagen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Hat man halt jetzt den Vorteil, dass man da vorher Kündigen kann. Meistens kommen dann auch noch mal Angebote, damit man bleibt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hm, es gibt bei uns eine Vertragsfreiheit. Man weiß vorher, was man unterschreibt. Wenn man längerfristige Bindungen eingeht, muss es billiger werden. Ist es das nicht, geht man wo anders hin. Bei der Telekom kann ich quasi täglich kündigen.



Die Verträge gibt der Anbieter vor. Da kann man als Kunde nichts dran ändern.


----------



## taks (16. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Verträge gibt der Anbieter vor. Da kann man als Kunde nichts dran ändern.


Einen anderen Anbieter wählen wäre eine Option 

Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Ganze irgendwie nicht. Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich nicht in Deutschland lebe 
Aber wo liegt das Problem bei einem Vertrag mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit?
Ich weiss beim Unterschreiben ja, dass der 24 Monate geht


----------



## Nosi (16. August 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Einen anderen Anbieter wählen wäre eine Option
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Ganze irgendwie nicht. Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich nicht in Deutschland lebe
> Aber wo liegt das Problem bei einem Vertrag mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit?
> Ich weiss beim Unterschreiben ja, dass der 24 Monate geht



Das ist wie mit den Lootboxen...

Wenn die Leute ein bisschen nachdenken würden, wären die 2-Jahre Verträge vielleicht schon ausgestorben.


Aber es geht ja auch nicht nur um die 24 Monate. Ich finde es gut, dass man nicht einfach so ohne schriftliche Bestätigung irgendwas angedreht bekommt. Und die automatische Verlängerung auf 3 Monate ist auch vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Einen anderen Anbieter wählen wäre eine Option



So viel Wahl hat man da nicht, wenn man auf Netz angewiesen ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Einen anderen Anbieter wählen wäre eine Option
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Ganze irgendwie nicht. Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich nicht in Deutschland lebe
> Aber wo liegt das Problem bei einem Vertrag mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit?
> Ich weiss beim Unterschreiben ja, dass der 24 Monate geht



Du kannst eben keine 12 Monate machen, weil solche Angebote nicht gibt.
Ergo musst du gezwungener Maßen 24 Monate nehmen -- ob du willst oder nicht.
Es gibt sicher auch später immer noch genug 24 Monate Verträge oder gar 48 Monate Verträge. Aber bei 12 Monaten anfangen ist OK.
Was das am Ende dann kosten wird, wird man sehen.


----------



## Lexx (16. August 2019)

Werden die jubelnden Zustimmer/innen dann auch SPD wählen?
Oder grenzt es an billigem Populismus?

Würden sie nur bei anderen traditionell "linken" Themen die Fresse so aufreissen.

Immerhin hat (nicht nur) die SPD, wie auch (nicht nur) die SPÖ, in den vergangenen 20 Jahren 
kräftig daran mitgewirkt, die Konsumenten-, Gebraucher- und Verbraucherrechte auszuhölen, 
zu untergraben, aufzugeben, gar zu schwächen.

Keinen Widerstand zu leisten!

Mit ein Grund, warum die österreichische Sozialpartnerschaft unter andauernder Schwäche leidet
Von den Gewerkschaften ganz zu schweigen. Gerade auch dort, in den Telkoms, wäre ihre Stammklientel.


----------



## Pu244 (16. August 2019)

Im Prinzip eine gute Sache, auch wenn man in Zukunft auf das vollsubventionierte Superphone oder den richtig guten Router (z.B. die umbenannten Fritzboxen von 1&1) verzichten muß. Dafür gewinnt man dann Flexibilität, was langfristig billiger sein.



Lexx schrieb:


> Werden die jubelnden Zustimmer/innen dann auch SPD wählen?
> Oder grenzt es an billigem Populismus?



Ich wähle auch nicht die AfD, nur weil sie als einzige Partei (eventuell noch die FDP) ein Energieprogramm hat, das auch tragfähig ist und nicht nur auf Traumtänzerei (Die Grünen, Linke) basiert oder darauf setzt, dass man das versprochene sowieso nicht umsetzen kann/wird (CDU/CSU und SPD). Auch der Dritte Weg wird nicht gewählt, nur weil die Partei in puncto Bürgerechten das eine oder andere mal richtig liegt.

Das ganze ist immer noch ein Gesamtpaket und so, wie ich keine europafeindlichen Rechtsextremisten oder gar Nazis wähle, wähle ich auch die SPD nicht. Dazu hat die Partei einfach zu oft ihre Versprechen gebrochen und die letzen 21 Jahre, von denen sie 17 in der Regierung war, konsequent die Reichen reicher gemacht und die Armen ärmer. Nicht nur durch Hartz 4, das zieht sich konsequent durch bis heute. Explodierende Mieten sind übrigens z.B. auch hauptsächlich auf deren Mist gewachsen.

Meiner Meinung nach soll die SPD untergehen, das wäre besser für fast alle und dann muß sich eine neue soziale Kraft formen (am besten ohne irgendwelchen SPD Altlasten)

Aber genug von er Politik.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst eben keine 12 Monate machen, weil solche Angebote nicht gibt.
> Ergo musst du gezwungener Maßen 24 Monate nehmen -- ob du willst oder nicht.



Fairerweise muß man sagen, dass es da durchaus kurzfristige Angebote gibt. Vom Prepaid, bis hin zu teils sehr kurzen Kündigungsfristen. Bei dieser Freenetflat (Funk) ist man z.B. bei einem Tag dabei, auch wenn man nicht über 400GB im Monat runterladen soll, sonst wird man gekündigt. Ein Nachteil kurzer Vertragslaufzeiten, der Anbieter kann einen ebenfalls schnell vor die Tür setzen, bei einem 2 Jahresvertrag muß er noch solange liefern. Wir hatten vor gut 20 Jahren eine ISDN Flat (79DM je Mon) bei der Telekom abgeschlossen, auch wenn viele mich für blöd erklärt, da es doch soviele Anbieter gab, die doch so günstig waren (Sonnet und wie sie alle hießen waren teils 20DM je Mon günstiger, verlangten aber teils heftige Vorauszahlungen). Nach etwa einem halben Jahr waren die ganzen Billiganbieter pleite und haben pro Kunde 500-1000DM mitgenommen, wir konnten noch über ein Jahr surfen, bis uns die Telekom quasi rausgeschmissen hat (90h zum selben Preis? - Nein Danke). Wer war da der Dumme?


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Freenetflat (Funk) ist man z.B. bei einem Tag dabei, auch wenn man nicht über 400GB im Monat runterladen soll, sonst wird man gekündigt.



Da ist aber das Problem, dass man an irgendwelche Apps und Paypal gebunden ist. Dazu ist das nur O2, was man auch gleich vergessen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist aber das Problem, dass man an irgendwelche Apps und Paypal gebunden ist. Dazu ist das nur O2, was man auch gleich vergessen kann.



O2 hat eigentlich ein sehr gutes Netz in Ballungsgebieten. In der Pampa ist man dann offline hoch 2, aber wer fährt schon in die Pampa (hab ne zweite SIM von Vodafone beim Mountainbiken dabei, die hat öfter Empfang). 
Aber an sich ist das super.
Das einzige was bei Freenet Funk nervt ist das sie 0,99€ jeden verkackten Tag abbuchen. Wenn man also nicht genug Geld auf Paypal bunkert (was die meisten wohl so tun) dann hat man in den Kontoauszügen halt so viele 0,99€ Einträge wie man halt Tage im Monat hat...
Aber es funktioniert wunderbar, hab damit auch schon live auf Twitch gestreamt mit 6000kbps - also nicht gerade eine geringe Bandbreite im Upload und das knapp 3h - hat halt 6GB gefressen, who cares 
Unlimited ist das einzige was mir ins Telefon kommt, weil ich es satt habe auf mein Volumen glotzen zu müssen. Und ob ich jetzt ne App installiere wo ich 1x Paypal eintrage und Tarif wähle oder ne App installiere wo ich bei der Konkurrenz das Volumen überwachen muss - same shit. App haste so oder so


----------



## CiD (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei Freenet Funk nervt ist das sie 0,99€ jeden verkackten Tag abbuchen. Wenn man also nicht genug Geld auf Paypal bunkert (was die meisten wohl so tun) dann hat man in den Kontoauszügen halt so viele 0,99€ Einträge wie man halt Tage im Monat hat...
> Aber es funktioniert wunderbar, hab damit auch schon live auf Twitch gestreamt mit 6000kbps - also nicht gerade eine geringe Bandbreite im Upload und das knapp 3h - hat halt 6GB gefressen, who cares
> Unlimited ist das einzige was mir ins Telefon kommt, weil ich es satt habe auf mein Volumen glotzen zu müssen. Und ob ich jetzt ne App installiere wo ich 1x Paypal eintrage und Tarif wähle oder ne App installiere wo ich bei der Konkurrenz das Volumen überwachen muss - same shit. App haste so oder so


Mit dem "who cares" wäre ich da etwas vorsichtig.
Funk Unlimited: Freenet kuendigt Kunden mit hohem Datenverbrauch - Golem.de

So ganz "unlimited" ist die Freenet Funkflat nun auch wieder nicht. Gibt genug Leute die auch denken "who cares" und dann wird bis zum "shit happens" übertrieben.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Mit dem "who cares" wäre ich da etwas vorsichtig.
> Funk Unlimited: Freenet kuendigt Kunden mit hohem Datenverbrauch - Golem.de
> 
> So ganz "unlimited" ist die Freenet Funkflat nun auch wieder nicht. Gibt genug Leute die auch denken "who cares" und dann wird bis zum "shit happens" übertrieben.



Die ist unlimited. Es sollte aber mobil sein. Kein DSL-Ersatz. Die haben kein Limit in den AGB, nirgends.  Da schieben die Leute die Karten in die stationären Modems und saugen 24/7 durch, klar gefällt es dem Anbieter nicht.
Vergiss nicht, das Ding ist relativ neu und der erste Prepaid-Tarif mit unlimited, weitere folgen bald. Es gibt Bewegung auf dem Markt. Was will man mehr?

Nenn das einfach mal "Fair Use". Willste wirkliches Unlimited, bieten dir O2, Vodafone und Telekom diese auch an. Die letzten beiden sogar mit 5G. Vorhanden ist alles, niemand muss sich hier mit Volumenbegrenzungen und Drosselungen rumschlagen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nenn das einfach mal "Fair Use".


Nein, sie werben mit Unlimited und hatten ursprünglich nichtmal den Pasus mit dem "nur für mobile Geräte und nicht für Router" drin. Würde mich deshalb nicht wundern, wenn es dort Klagen von Gekündigten sowie den Verbraucherzentralen wegen irreführender Werbung gibt. Gab in der Vergangenheit ja schon einige solcher Fälle, wo die Anbieter den Kürzeren gezogen haben.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, sie werben mit Unlimited und hatten ursprünglich nichtmal den Pasus mit dem "nur für mobile Geräte und nicht für Router" drin. Würde mich deshalb nicht wundern, wenn es dort Klagen von Gekündigten sowie den Verbraucherzentralen wegen irreführender Werbung gibt. Gab in der Vergangenheit ja schon einige solcher Fälle, wo die Anbieter den Kürzeren gezogen haben.



Kannst hier nicht klagen. Vertragslaufzeit ist 1 Tag. Von der Seite des Anbieters ordentlich gekündigt, zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit. Kannst jederzeit ne neue Karte holen.  Keinerlei Ansprüche von beiden Seiten. 
Das kann für Leute böse enden die 2FA auf dieser Nummer führen, da die dann weg ist. Aber man sollte wissen das man hier nicht so einfach die AGB verletzten sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> O2 hat eigentlich ein sehr gutes Netz in Ballungsgebieten. In der Pampa ist man dann offline hoch 2, aber wer fährt schon in die Pampa (hab ne zweite SIM von Vodafone beim Mountainbiken dabei, die hat öfter Empfang).



Die Mehrheit muss da nicht hinfahren, die wohnt da. Nur die Minderheit wohnt in Großstädten. 

Aber das hast du immer noch nicht begriffen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Kannst jederzeit ne neue Karte holen. Keinerlei Ansprüche von beiden Seiten. Das kann für Leute böse enden die 2FA auf dieser Nummer führen, da die dann weg ist.



Wie IP-Adressen ist aber auch die Zahl der Telefonnummern endlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

Ballungszentren heißen also so, weil da "die Minderheit" wohnt? Hätte ich jetzt aus dem Bauch raus anders gedeutet.

Kürzere Vertragslaufzeiten sind ja nett, frag mich allerdings ob das nachher nicht einfach auf dem Rücken der Angestellten ausgetragen wird, indem man nur noch zeitlich befristete Verträge abschließt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Nur etwas über ein Viertel der Bevölkerung lebt in Großstädten mit mehr als 100.000 Einwohnern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verteilung der Einwohner in Deutschland nach Gemeindegroessenklassen 2017 | Statista



 Die kürzeren  Vertragslaufzeiten gelten nur für Zeitungsabos und Mobilfunkverträge und nicht für Arbeitsverträge. Wobei es im Gegensatz zu den Mobilfunkverträgen schon heute oft Arbeitsverträge mit 3-6 Monaten gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit muss da nicht hinfahren, die wohnt da. Nur die Minderheit wohnt in Großstädten.
> 
> Aber das hast du immer noch nicht begriffen.
> 
> ...



Häää? Sieh doch mal die Verteilung der Einwohner auf die Städte. 
Sachsen: 4.077Mio (2018)
Leipzig: 600.000 geknackt vor kurzem.
Dresden: 560k (2018)
Chemnitz: 247k (31.3.2019)
Ein ganzes drittel wohnt hier in den 3 größten Städten. Der Rest verteilt sich auf viele kleinere und mittelgroße Städte wie Zwickau, Plauen, Zschopau, Zwenkau schießmichtot und nur ein ganz kleiner Bruchteil lebt wirklich in der Pampa, an Orten die selbst Google Maps kaum findet. 
Die Pampa wo O2 offline ist muss man erstmal suchen und dann muss man auch noch hinkommen, manches ist nicht so einfach erreichbar - weil es halt Natur ist und keine Ecke in der Stadt wo alle 5min ne Bahn durchbimmelt...

Die Telefonnummern werden ja auch freigegeben. Denkste die werden erhalten nach dem jemand gekündigt wird und diese nicht mitnimmt?
Ich hab die Frist nicht im Kopf, aber die werden freigegeben. Nicht wie IP's die dynamisch verteilt werden, aber auch hier wird alles verteilt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Nur sieht es auch in kleineren Städten mit dem Netz schlecht aus. Die Karte fürs Erzgebirge habe ich vorhin verlinkt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur sieht es auch in kleineren Städten mit dem Netz schlecht aus. Die Karte fürs Erzgebirge habe ich vorhin verlinkt.



Die kleineren Städte sind aber keine Pampa. Pampa ist ein Dorf wo man mehr Kühe oder Schweine als Personen vorfindet, wo der letzte Dorfladen bereits abgehauen ist und sonst ist da auch nichts los. 
Alles was als Stadt zählt ist recht gut vernetzt. Auch Kreisstädte usw.

Auf dem Land wohnt nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung. Das ist alles bis 5000 Leute, denn ab da fängt Kleinstadt schon an und von Pampa redet man da nicht mehr. 
Städte haben ja auch immer mehrere Antennen und eine wesentlich bessere Anbindung als Niemandsland wo man 1 Person pro km² hat. 

Dazu ist da ein massiver Trend den man nicht vergessen sollte - Städte boomen, Metropolen vor allem. Die Daten über mir sind aus 2017.
Würde man die Daten von Heute nehmen würden, wäre die Verteilung noch mal ordentlich verschoben mehr zu den Ballungsgebieten hin und das wird sich noch deutlich steigern. 
Menschheit verwandelt sich, von Landbevölkerung zur Stadtbevölkerung. 
Das ist ein weiterer Grund warum man keine Millionen dort verbuddeln soll wo es keinen Sinn macht. 
Jedes halbwegs vernünftige Land hat verstanden: abgelegene Gebiete ausbauen ist Geldverschwendung und gerade in Zeiten wo Tiefbaufirmen etc. ausgebucht sind ist das doppelt und dreifach sinnlos.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

Ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Ich selber nutze Prepaid.
Kostet mich nur 5 Euro im Monat. 
Und ich bin nicht so abhängig.
Aufs neueste Handy kann ich auch verzichten. 
Ich habe keine Lust mich an neue Verträge zu binden. Schon gar nicht für 2 Jahre.
Unser Kabelanschluss und die damit verbundenen Kosten reichen mir.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Alles was als Stadt zählt ist recht gut vernetzt.



Nein ist es nicht. Auch da hat man regelmäßig kein Netz.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Auch da hat man regelmäßig kein Netz.



Diese Verallgemeinerungen machen in beide Richtungen keinen Sinn, falls ihr das nicht merkt.

Das die Abdeckung der Großstädte ganz gut ist, ist Fakt. Das Gemeinden und Städte in Mittelgebirgen da andere Eindrücke haben auch keine große Überraschung.

Zumal wir in Sachsen genügend "Städte" besitzen die diesen Status aufgrund der schwindenden Einwohner längst hätten abgeben müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2019)

Die holt man aber nur mit guter Infrastruktur zurück und da zählt Internet und Mobilfunk als Grundversorgung dazu.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die holt man aber nur mit guter Infrastruktur zurück und da zählt Internet und Mobilfunk als Grundversorgung dazu.



Was will man wohin zurückholen? Wozu?
Der aktuelle Trend weltweit geht so: Ballungsgebiete sind in, plattes Land ist out. Mit guter Luft und Natur und Platz ziehste da keinen mehr raus.
Wenn sich der Trend ändert, gehen die Leute automatisch dahin und bringen den Bedarf mit und erst dann kann man überlegen was man dort mit dem steigenden Bedarf macht.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was will man wohin zurückholen? Wozu?
> Der aktuelle Trend weltweit geht so: Ballungsgebiete sind in, plattes Land ist out. Mit guter Luft und Natur und Platz ziehste da keinen mehr raus.
> Wenn sich der Trend ändert, gehen die Leute automatisch dahin und bringen den Bedarf mit und erst dann kann man überlegen was man dort mit dem steigenden Bedarf macht.



Sieht bei uns anders aus. Alles was unsere Gemeinde an Bauland ausschreibt ist recht schnell weg. 
Ist auch alles an Infrastruktur da (Kita, Schule, Edeka ...), bis auf Internet. Wobei es es zumindest im Neubaugebiet gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht bei uns anders aus. Alles was unsere Gemeinde an Bauland ausschreibt ist recht schnell weg.
> Ist auch alles an Infrastruktur da (Kita, Schule, Edeka ...), bis auf Internet. Wobei es es zumindest im Neubaugebiet gibt.



Einwohnerzahl? Wird wohl kein Dorf sein unter 1000 Einwohnern und nah an einer Stadt.


----------



## Lotto (22. August 2019)

Wird irgendjemand gezwungen 2-Jahres-Verträge abzuschließen? Wäre ja nicht so als gäbe es keine Alternativen, z.B. Prepaid um nur eine zu nennen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wird irgendjemand gezwungen 2-Jahres-Verträge abzuschließen? Wäre ja nicht so als gäbe es keine Alternativen, z.B. Prepaid um nur eine zu nennen.



Es gibt für Mobilfunk schon ewig Prepaid-Angebote, teils sogar sehr gute.
ABER: dafür gibt es keinen Smartphone. Mit den aktuell steigenden Preisen die 4stellige Marke mit Anlauf gestürmt haben, wollen die Leute ihre Smartphones nicht am Stück bezahlen.
Ich hab mir mein S9+ so gekauft, alle klugen Leute kaufen die Smartphones auch so. Denn wirklich sparen kann man mit Verträgen nicht - das Smartphone bezahlt man so oder so, nur hat man halt noch 2 Jahre den Anbieter an der Backe.


----------



## Lotto (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mein S9+ so gekauft, alle klugen Leute kaufen die Smartphones auch so. Denn wirklich sparen kann man mit Verträgen nicht - das Smartphone bezahlt man so oder so, nur hat man halt noch 2 Jahre den Anbieter an der Backe.



Ja und was genau spricht jetzt dagegen das Smartphone zu kaufen und Prepaid zu nutzen? Am Geld kanns ja nicht liegen, denn der Vertrag ist über die 2 Jahre meist teurer als Smartphone und Prepaid zusammen.
Das eine ist "kaufen auf Pump", ist mir schon klar, aber evtl. sollte man dann mal anfangen zu lernen mit Geld umzugehen, d.h. sich nur das zu kaufen was man sich auch leisten kann.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja und was genau spricht jetzt dagegen das Smartphone zu kaufen und Prepaid zu nutzen? Am Geld kanns ja nicht liegen, denn der Vertrag ist über die 2 Jahre meist teurer als Smartphone und Prepaid zusammen.
> Das eine ist "kaufen auf Pump", ist mir schon klar, aber evtl. sollte man dann mal anfangen zu lernen mit Geld umzugehen, d.h. sich nur das zu kaufen was man sich auch leisten kann.



a) "kaufen auf Pump" - haut halt nicht so rein
b) realen Preis von dem Smartphone im Vertrag verstecken. Frag mal jemandem mit dem Note10 oder S10+ was die Kiste so kostet, wenn sie es im Vertrag haben. Viele werden es nicht wissen, das juckt die nicht, die wollen es auch gar nicht wissen.
c) fortlaufende Verträge die verlängert werden und wo man das Smartphone "hinterhergeworfen" bekommt alle 18-24 Monate. Gab es sehr oft. Was damit passiert - Kundenbindung und das in einem Tarif der veraltet ist, wo aber neue Hardware dazugeliefert wird. Diese Smartphones landen dann oft ungeöffnet auf Ebay&co. Warum die Leute das tun anstatt sich genau das zu holen was sie brauchen als reine SIM ohne Hardware und das alle 2 Jahre oder öfter neu zu machen? Spart doch Geld...

Mit Geld umgehen kann man hier auch nicht so einfach. Gugg mal, hier in DE werden so viele Verträge abgeschlossen die gar nicht zu umgehen sind. Deine Heizung in der Wohnung wird 1x im Jahr ausgelesen und abgerechnet, mit ner fetten Nachzahlung verbunden wenn man nicht drauf achtet und heizt. Die tatsächlichen Kosten lassen sich schwer überprüfen.
Strom - genau dasselbe. Ich müsste in den Keller stiefeln und jeden Monat den Zählerstand ablesen und das dann umrechnen um halbwegs meine Jahresabrechnung zu liefern. Funkzähler mit monatlicher Abrechnung usw. - NIX DA, HIER 1000€ NACHZAHLUNG, SOFORT, VORGESTERN BEZAHLT ABER FLOTT!!!111 - so läuft das ab. 
Man muss hier teils enormen Aufwand betreiben um mit dem Geld umzugehen und man hat keine Wahl. Du kriegst kein Festnetz+Internet (oder Kabel/Glasfaser) als Prepaid, das ist immer ein Vertrag. 
Willst fit bleibt? Fitnessstudio mit Vertrag, sieh zu wie du den loswirst wenn du umziehst etc.
Versicherung fürs Fahrrad? Feste Laufzeit, friss oder stirb. 

Flexible und Kundenfreundliche Tarife sind hier nicht vorhanden, anstatt versucht alles und jeder den Kunden so lange ans Bein zu pinkeln bis der keinen Nerv hat zu wechseln und einfach dahinvegetiert...


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Einwohnerzahl? Wird wohl kein Dorf sein unter 1000 Einwohnern und nah an einer Stadt.



2000 Einwohner und die gesamte gemeine etwa 5000. So nah ist die nächste Stadt nicht. Allerdings gibt es halt eine Bahnstecke nach Dresden und Chemnitz. 

Es muss einfach nur genug fürs Land getan werden:
Vorwahlumfrage: Schwarz-Rot in Sachsen ohne Mehrheit | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 2000 Einwohner und die gesamte gemeine etwa 5000. So nah ist die nächste Stadt nicht. Allerdings gibt es halt eine Bahnstecke nach Dresden und Chemnitz.
> 
> Es muss einfach nur genug fürs Land getan werden:
> Vorwahlumfrage: Schwarz-Rot in Sachsen ohne Mehrheit | tagesschau.de



Naja mal den Bürgermeister fragen oder wen ihr da habt, ob der den Ort nicht mal verkabeln will. Deutsche Glasfaser kümmert sich um solche Orte auch in Sachsen z.B. 
Geld in die Hand nehmen, ausbauen, fertig.
P.S. ich meine wirklich Geld in die Hand nehmen. Keine Subventionen, Kapital ist gemeint.


----------



## Andregee (23. August 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das auch gut, aber ich befürchte so werden Verträge in Zukunft so richtig richtig teuer, gerade für jene, die ein Smartphone dazubekommen wollen. Die Kosten für das Handy werden dann auf ein Jahr gelegt und zusätzlich wollen die Anbieter in Zukunft noch das Geld für die ersteigerten 5G-Frequenzen wieder reinbekommen.


Gut so. Das bedeutet weniger Elektroschrott. Wenn die Smartphones nicht mehr ständig scheinbar günstig angeboten werden, überlegt sich dann so mancher ob ein Neugerät nötig ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

